# Steering Wheel Heat Troubleshooting (software coding and version issues)



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*UK/London Phaeton Service*

Can anyone point me in the direction of a dealer/specialist that offers great service? (I'm based in NE London)
My present dealer is Wayside VW based in St Albans who I've had many, many problems with.
Having bought my car 5 months ago, I have only actually "had " it a week. The VW garage in St Albans took this long to listen to me when I told them a display fault could be fixed by replacing the optical bus cable. They finally did and it worked. Why could a VW Phaeton technician not interpret the display error message, "optical bus comminucation error" and come to the same conclusion as I did! That cost me 5 months of ownership. They are hopeless!
Their sub-contract technician who retrofitted my bluetoooth even wired the power from the fuse box under the steering wheel by trapping th +ve wire into a fuse receptacle! At a VW dealer! I also had super glue left on my air-con'd seats. During the 5 month wait for the 9 returns to the grage to fix the display problem, I did unfortunaltely need approx 10 other items replaced, one at a time - each one minor. My frustration is more with the ability to repair a more significant fault.
So, the point I was coming to, and sorry to go on, was that I wish I knew a VW dealer who could change codes with their vag-com to help me make modifications such as door-unlocking and suspension lowering. Can anyone help point me in the direction of a helpful Phaeton specialist, in or around London?
Hope you dont mind me posting this here, I am new to the forum. Its very handy - thank you! 
Chris


----------



## vhs (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: UK/London Phaeton Service (chrishabberley)*

I use Citygate Chalfont. Their Phaeton tech is Barry and he seems to know the car well. Their service management is less than wonderful (see a complaint from another forum member elsewhere) but they do get the job done if you are a good and understanding customer.
Worth a call.
Viv


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Hi, 
I have now owned my V10 Phaeton for ONE MONTH exactly, I have driven the car for first 5 days and the rest in a Touraeg.
My V10 has been having many things done to it, previously listed, now it is having door handles replaced.
I would recommend my Garage (Sidlow - Gatwick). They are really helpful, Luxury Service Representative is good. I hope that when I finally get my car then I will be driving it trouble free for ever......
Looking forward to hearing about any other alternatives. Especially experiences.
It would be great to have one of the garages in London area on the Forum.
cheers and good luck
Neil


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Hi,
The Luxury service person is called Charlie Yeoll
The Technical person is called Harun
My car and also David's (Diesel V10) car are there at the moment. We hope that we will be happy drivers next week. If not we will definately let you know.
However, this garage has shifted a lot of Phaetons in the last year so should be in a position to look after us Phaeton owners.
Please keep us posted
cheers
Neil


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi there!
PLease let us know how you get on with them. After losing the first 5 months of ownership, I'm considering court action to claim for the relevant depreciation. It would be great to have contact with someone who has seen more than one Phaeton since introduction!
Neil, I see your car has a heated wheel. My car has recently (since cold weather)announced it has a one too, but hitting the right button behind the wheel doesn't change the "off" image from the dash screen. Do you think its just another software glitch?


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Chris,
As I do not have my car ( well I have not seen it for 26 days actually ) I am not sure about the heated option. 
The PR Number for the heated steering wheel is :- *2ZW*
This will be on the build label in the boot or in your handbook.
I have a full printout from the service department for my chassis no. This covers everything about your car. The printed documented is called "Car data"
I hope you do get everything sorted on your car. I would recommend you talking to Sidlow as they are understanding and knowledgable.
cheers
Neil


----------



## uk_nick (Mar 31, 2006)

Chris: are you definitely hitting the right button, i.e. not the identical one on the opposite side that switches on and off illumination of the steering wheel buttons for radio volume, cruise control etc ? I'm sure you are, but just in case....


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will go and check the build label if I can find it. The button I am pressing is the small one, identiacal but opposite to the steering lighting switch. I tried pressing and holding, plus just a quick press, too! You post said "not" this one. Did you mean "note" this one?!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Hi Chris:
Start the engine, then press and release *both *buttons, one at a time. If you have a heated steering wheel installed, two things will take place: 1) the steering wheel will get warm, and 2) a small green icon will illuminate in the upper left corner of the display between the speedometer and tachometer.
If neither of these events take place, you don't have the heated steering wheel. Further information can be found here: Heated Steering Wheel question.
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Its good of you to offer your support. I do appreciate it. I have tried pressing the button and the green symbol doesn't appear, thus my assumption that I do not having heat. However, in the cold weather, I get the message, "STRNG. WHEEL HTNG OFF". Along with a symbol of a heated wheel in white and a small yellow dot on the left. I assume the dot is telling me where the on button is. But, the left button operates the steering wheel illumination.
May I ask the following:
1. Does this mean my CPU has a flag incorrectly set, informing the car that I have heat whereas I do not.
2. How do I post an image here, I tried to upload the image of the dash display showing the heated wheel, but it just returns "(IMG/IMG)" into the text.
Thanks.
PS. I look forward to being a regular part of the furm. Its just a shame that I've only experienced a few days with the car, out of the five months of ownership due to poor reliability and shocking dealer service.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Hi Chris:
Wow - that is the first time I have ever heard of a Phaeton displaying the 'steering wheel heat is off' message. I know that Touaregs do that, but I have never heard of a Phaeton doing it. Your report raises several different possibilities.
First off, I think we need to determine if your vehicle was built with a heated steering wheel. The only way to do this is to look at the build sticker in the trunk. Have a look at this post for more information: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers. You will see a picture of my build sticker there, note that it has the code 2ZW on the middle of the second line. You want to look for a similar code. Let us know what you find.
It is also possible that your steering wheel controller (controller 16) is incorrectly coded, but that is a rather remote possibility. It is unlikely that anyone would have gone into that controller and changed anything. However, ask your VW dealer to tell you the current coding of that controller. The coding will be a 7 digit number. The third position from the right (the 'hundreds' number) is what is of interest to you. This is the digit that addresses steering wheel heating. There are three possibilities:
Coding of 0 means steering wheel heat not installed.
Coding of 1 means steering wheel heat disabled.
Coding of 2 means steering wheel heat installed and enabled.
Normally you will only see a 0 or a 2. 1 would be used very rarely, for example, by Fred when he removes his winter steering wheel (the heated one) and installs his summer steering wheel (the wood trimmed one, without heat).
Of greater interest to me is the fact that you are getting the 'Steering wheel heat off' message. I have some speculations about what is behind this, but I don't want to discuss them just yet, in case I am way off base. However, I would like you to ask your VW dealer to open up your instrument cluster controller (controller 17, a different one) and find out what software level is currently loaded in it. I am going to guess that it is probably an older software version. The software version will be a three digit number that begins with either a 3, 4, or 5 (this being the 'generation' number) and ends with a two digit number between 12 and 21 - or possibly slightly higher than 21 if something new has been released lately.
To learn more about software versions and controller coding, have a look at this thread: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons.
Once you revert back to us with the steering wheel controller coding and the instrument cluster software version, I will be able to tell you how to proceed.
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
I will check out the detail you have provided either on Friday or the weekend and get back - thank you!
In the mean time, I'm sure you are familiar with it, but here's the image shown in the dash screen. The dash "pod" as the dealer calls it, has been replaced twice. once due to losing speedo/dash illumination and once in attempt to "fix the steering heating sign fault". Obviously to no avail. 
Phaeton "luxury" customer service says they have heard of heated wheels but dont know how to operate them and my vw dealer tells me that no car in the UK has a heated wheel. Again, I will update this thread after investigation.


----------



## vhs (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Twaddle! My car has a heated wheel and it has been wonderful the last few days. Operates just as discussed here - press the button on right of steering wheel, green icon lights up and hands get hot.
I have not seen your message on my car.
Viv


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (vhs)*

I concur. Press the little round unmarked button on the right hand side of the sterring wheel - near the answer button for the phone and a green steering wheel icon appears in same side of controller as the cruise icon but at the top.
The wheel gets hot!
Never seen the message you have.

Mine does say TPMS not working though. Oh and I also have the same other fault yours is showing - no fuel : and too often.
FootSore


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishabberley* »_...I'm sure you are familiar with it, but here's the image shown in the dash screen. 

Chris:
Thanks very much for posting that picture. Truth is, I have never, ever seen that message on a Phaeton. I am wondering if perhaps you have a very early software version in your instrument cluster controller, or, if perhaps you do have a heated steering wheel but the controller is set to the 'disabled' position.
I am going to refer this question to one of our 'forum friends' in Dresden... it has me stumped.
In the meantime, _please _have a look at that build sticker and let us know what production code you have for the steering wheel. It will be either *2ZM* (leather steering wheel, not heated), *2ZW *(leather trim multi-function steering wheel, heated), or *2ZZ* (wood and leather trim multi-function steering wheel). Only 2ZW emits heat.
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: build label*

Michael.
I don't feel that I can convince my Phaeton tech to check the aforementioned data. He appears to be struggling with the basics so asking him to do this when he has already spent over five months with a one problem may not be a bright idea. However, here's an image of my build label. It clearly shows "2ZM" = no heat! So, I wonder where my error message originates from!?
Do you know where I can view a list explaining all the other codes/options? I'd be rather intrigued.









Thank you for your continued support here, in the forum.
Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: build label (chrishabberley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishabberley* »_Do you know where I can view a list explaining all the other codes/options? 

As a matter of fact...





















...we just happen to have exactly what you are looking for, fully documented and in Adobe Acrobat PDF format. Click here: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers.
I'm still very perplexed why your vehicle is giving you that 'Steering Wheel Heat Off' message, though. That's a first for all of us. I'll revert to you with an explanation as soon as I get it.
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

I look forward to hearing hwat you find about my error message! I've sent you a brief email, thanks.
Oh, please take a look at my new wheels, and let me know what you think! Its in this thread "My Phaeton's New Wheels (19")"


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

I have a functioning heated steering wheel, and I get that "steering wheel heat off" message as well, but I can't remember the circumstances offhand.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (sethdallob)*

Seth, what year is your Phaeton, and what are the last 5 digits of your VIN (you can round the number to the closest 100 if you wish, e.g. '076xx').
I'm asking because I am trying to determine if this message is dependent on the version of software installed in the Phaeton controllers.
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

The first time I saw the message was after having the dash-pod (speedo, rev counter) replaced. It's possible the reason was that the weather hadn't been cold enough to trigger the message. Its more likely however, I feel that the replacement pod was part of the cause.
After the pod was replaced a second time, the message and permanent white heated-wheel image were still there..
(excuse the poor articulation of these posts this evening, i think the wine is getting to me!), (well, it is Saturday night)


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (sethdallob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethdallob* »_I have a functioning heated steering wheel, and I get that "steering wheel heat off" message as well, but I can't remember the circumstances offhand.

That is one of the things I dislike about the T-reg. It come on at 39 degrees. I'd be hacked if my Phaeton did that.
As to Chris' issue, did someone stick a T-reg part in a Phaeton. Also I thought all leather wheels were heated capable but disabled at the factory.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (W126C)*

Michael,
Have you managed to find anything hopeful here?
Do you know if any "options" on the car are simply disabled via software. When i worked at Sony, some products were supplied with features such as (on a TV) Teletext disabled, unles you pay GB£50 extra to have it switched on at the factory! Or, you can have it for free if you know which combination of buttons to press to activate it!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Hi Chris:
For sure, you don't have a heated steering wheel - the production code confirms that.
The only question outstanding now is what the coding is of your steering wheel controller - in other words, if it is incorrectly coded to indicate that a heated wheel is in fact installed - and what software version is present in your instrument cluster. You can get these two bits of information from your VW dealer, likely they have a printout of a past diagnostic scan of your car that they can refer to. If they don't, please ask them to supply you with this information next time the car is in for service. Without that information, I can't proceed further.
Your car is MY 2003 - right now I am guessing (emphasis: *guessing*) that you might have a very early build of the software that controls your instrument cluster, and perhaps this is why you are getting a spurious message about turning on steering wheel heat when that option is not installed.
Next time you are at your VW dealer, ask them to check and see if Campaigns *66C4 *and *97J9 *have been carried out on your car. They can determine this by looking up your VIN in the computer - this will show if these campaigns have ever been embodied on your vehicle by ANY Volkswagen dealer, anywhere in the world. Both of those campaigns address software updating of the instrument cluster controller (amongst other things).
Michael
*PS to NAR Owners:* Those campaign numbers are only applicable to ROW (Rest of World) Phaetons, not to NAR Phaetons.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you Michael,
Its going back (10th time, in 5 months) next week to hopefully have the Battery Controller replaced - so, I'll ask them to do this at the same time.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

OK, *whoa there *- one of those two campaigns I mentioned above (97J9, which was published in the spring of *2005*) mandates replacement of version A or B battery controllers with a newer C or higher version. So, if you are getting a battery controller replaced this week, something is very odd, unless the controller was previously replaced and it has since failed (not very likely).
I suggest you have a very sincere talk with the manager of the dealership that sold you this car, and determine if all of the work mandated in those two campaigns has been carried out. If those campaigns were not completed, that would easily explain all the grief you have had with your car, not to mention (possibly) the funny indications on your instrument cluster.
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
I must say, having a contact such as yourself is appearing to be a rather invaluable asset.
Next week's visit has been arranged purely after I sent an email to the Customer Service Manager with a cut & paste of an earlier posting where you attached the instruction to replace the Battery Controller. 
The reason I sent this to them is as follows:
Since collection of the vehicle, I've experienced resetting of the sat-nav / CPU screen, typically after about an hour of driving (time, not distance related). Sometimes, a message stating a problem with an Optical Data Bus Error accompanies the problem. I told the Customer Service manager and the tech Service Manager this specific symptom, but it wasn't until the ninth visit when I spoke to the actual tech and described the fault and the error message that he actually received the symptom detail I repeatedly provided them 8 visits and almost five months prior!
He then proceeded to replace the optic fibre (bus) cable as instructed by the error message (albeit apparently unaware of that VW memo re: bat. controller - but at least he's listening to me). At the same time he noticed that one of the batteries had been very low (cha-ching!) and no explanation for the reason behind this..
Hence, my belief that your Battery Controller situation rang true for my car.
It now appears that these two mandates post date the controller one. Does that mean I should tell the tech to ignore the bat contr. memo and only follow the instructions of these two mandates?
I must say sorry if I am asking uninformed questions, my confidence with the dealer has over the months, been reduced almost to zero.
Finally, I repeat a rather significant thanks for your support.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: UK/London Phaeton Service (chrishabberley)*

Chris:
You wrote: _It now appears that these two mandates post date the controller one._ Not so, both of them *preceed *the NAR only battery controller one. They were both issued quite a while ago.
The battery controller memo you referred to (VW TB 27-06-02, referenced in this post) is a  North America Only publication. All the TBs (Technical Bulletins) that you find here on the forum are published in North America only - this explains why your United Kingdom VW dealer had never heard about it.
However: that NAR TB is in fact an excerpt from the ROW (Rest of World) 'Campaign 97J9' publication - it is criteria 11 from 97J9. I can not comprehend why your European VW dealer is not familiar with the European campaign 97J9, because when any VW dealer in Europe enters the VIN number of a vehicle into the computer, it should automatically call up any applicable campaigns such as 97J9. The same concept applies in North America for mandatory TBs, which can be called 'campaigns' or 'required vehicle updates' (RVUs).
Here is what I suggest you do - in other words, this is what I would do if I was in your place.
*1)* Ask your service manager to take an inventory of the hardware and software in the car before any work commences. This is simple to do, the technician just hooks up the VW diagnostic scan tool and does a complete scan of the car. This will take about 15 minutes to complete. Have them print this scan out and give you a copy of it. Some dealers (a small minority) will object to giving the customer a record of a diagnostic scan and will protest with mumbo-jumbo about policy. That's not really appropriate here - let your service manager know that you are both sitting on the same side of the table, working towards the common objective of getting the car fixed. Get the cards on the table.
*2)* Go through the controller inventory (more on this later).
*3)* Have the dealer look up the service history of the car on the VW computer and determine if any of the following campaigns a) are applicable, and b) have been carried out. It is possible that some of these might not be applicable to your car, however, it is an early production vehicle (MY 2003), so, it makes sense to check all of them: S279, S281, 10C1, 44E1, 48F5. 97J4, 97J5, 66C4, and of course, 97J9. The fact that your service manager has agreed to replace your battery controller strongly suggests that 97J9 was not carried out.
*4)* Make a work plan to get the issues that the campaigns address resolved. This should not be too hard to do because the VW computer will tell the dealer which criteria (what items) from each campaign are applicable to your VIN, as well as whether the campaign itself is applicable to your car. Some may not be applicable because they may address options (engines, etc.) that are not embodied in your car.
*5)* If the computer indicated that a campaign has been carried out, cross-reference the appropriate criteria on the campaigns to the hardware or software version mentioned in the campaign to make sure that the work has, in fact, been done (as opposed to simply being recorded as being done).
I'll make another post in a moment with details about what software and hardware issues to look for.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: UK/London Phaeton Service (chrishabberley)*

Please refer to this thread to get an idea of what the contents of a diagnostic scan look like: VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons.
OK, here is a partial list of things to look for when you review the diagnostic scan with your service manager. Keep in mind I am not familiar with the 6 cylinder engine that is installed in your car.
*a)* Controller 05, Access and Start Control - check software version, I think it should be 6400 or higher but I am not certain about this.
*b)* Controller 07, the Front Information Display and Control Head - software should be 0223 or higher, I think 0253 is the most recent for Europe (either 0188 or 0223 is the highest for NAR, depending on hardware fitted). You can check this software version yourself, see this post: Checking Controller 07 software version. Criteria 17 of campaign 97J9 refers to this. Note also the comments below about how essential it is that controller 07 and 37 software are 'matched sets'.
*c)* Controller 17, Instrument Cluster - last two digits of software version should be '21' or higher. First two digits (03, 04, or 05) don't matter. Campaign 66C4 criteria 6 refers to this.
*d)* Controller 37, Navigation - software version needs to be either 0168 if Controller 07 is at 0223, or higher than 0168 if controller 07 is at a higher number. Software in controllers 07 and 37 need to be matched. FYI the most recent version of controller 37 software for Europe, which is higher than 0168, resolves the 'faulty optical data bus' message. There is never a need to replace the optical databus unless it is physically damaged. It's a fiber optic cable, for Pete's sake... people run these things under the ocean to connect continents, they don't fail unless they are physically mangled.
*e)* Controller 46, Central Comfort - I believe it should have a part number suffix equal to or higher than F. Campaign 97J9 criteria 12 refers to this. This is a hardware replacement, it can't be flash-updated.
*f)* Controller 65, Tire Pressure Monitoring - may need to be at software 021 or higher, but I am not certain that this is definitive. If your TPMS works OK and you can't find anything in writing that says to update it, leave it alone.
*g)* Controller 71, Battery Monitoring - the original ROW campaign called for replacing A suffix controllers with B suffix controllers. The recent NAR TB called for replacing B suffix controllers with C suffix controllers, which suggests to me that the original ROW campaign has probably since been revised to indicate that B versions should be replaced with C, but I am not sure of this. Your car was probably built with an A version. The current shipping version (if you order a new one today) is D. Campaign 97J9 criteria 11 addresses the 'A to B' upgrade... but that campaign was published in February 2005, so it's possible it has been revised since then. All these are hardware replacements, not software flashes. 
NB re controller 71: after replacing the battery controller, both batteries need to be fully charged using an approved VAG charger (they won't come back to life by themselves like Lazarus did), and the windows, sunroof and the power seats need to be re-adapted. You also have to re-enable dome light operation when the door is open by pushing the appropriate button on the front and rear dome lights.
Lastly, remember that I am just a curious and enthusiastic Phaeton owner. The VW central computer system and the printed campaigns take precedence over anything I have said here.
*For North American owners;* - *DISREGARD *everything you have read here. Chris has a 2003 Phaeton, those weren't even imported to North America. He also has a 6 cylinder engine, those weren't imported to North America either.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: UK/London Phaeton Service (PanEuropean)*

Lastly, check your steering wheel electronics controller (controller 16) to make sure it is not coded to indicate that a heated steering wheel is installed. I think I explained the coding of that controller earlier in this thread. In any case, the technician can use the 'Guided Functions' portion of the VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool to set the correct coding for that controller.
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: UK/London Phaeton Service (PanEuropean)*

Thank you kindly, Michael.
I will discuss these with my dealer and let you know of the response. 
As I have no local contact with a VAG-COM tool, I think I'll need to consider buying one myself in the coming weeks/months so I can try and manage these items myself in future. I've seen them for approx us$300 so it could be worth the outlay, assuming they'll ship to UK. As long as patience holds out and I do actually keep the (otherwise wonderful) car for any period of time!


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: UK/London Phaeton Service (chrishabberley)*

I've just spoken to my Phaeton tech. He's going to check the software version of the instrument pod. 
Also, he is aware that a part number change had occurred on the item since the Phaeton's introduction - he has an inclin that using the new part on an old car could cause difficulties. He's going to check this when the car goes back in on Monday


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: UK/London Phaeton Service (chrishabberley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrishabberley* »_...he is aware that a part number change had occurred on the item (instrument cluster) since the Phaeton's introduction - he has an inkling that using the new part on an old car could cause difficulties.

Not so. There are a whole ton of variables associated with instrument clusters - there must be over one hundred different part numbers for Phaeton instrument clusters - but the variables are pretty easy to manage, and all new clusters are fully backwards compatible provided that the correct PN has been chosen. Choosing the PN is pretty darn easy, the parts specialist enters the VIN of the car into the ETKA parts catalog, and the parts catalog then returns the correct PN.
In any case, it should not be necessary to replace the instrument cluster in your car, only to flash-upgrade the software in it. The software version number for the instrument cluster is a little trickier to interpret than the software version number for other controllers, because the instrument cluster software version number identifies two variables whereas the software version number on all the other controllers only identifies one (sequential) variable.
An complete instrument cluster software version number will look like this: *RB4 0321*.
The first three characters - in this case *RB4* - are of no interest, they simply indicate which Robert Bosch assembly line / plant made the cluster. This value will never change once a cluster is built, and it doesn't matter what assembly line / plant a cluster comes from.
The first two numbers of the second grouping - in this example, *03* - indicate the _generation _of the controller software. The generation number will never change either.
The last two numbers of the second grouping - in this example, *21* - indicate the _version_ of the controller software. This is what will change when a controller is flash-updated. By way of example, my car left the factory with the software RB4 0312. Plant 4, generation 3, version 12. It was subsequently updated to RB4 0318, then later updated to RB4 0321. There is no functional difference (so far as the driver is concerned) between a RB6 0321, a RB4 0521, or a RB 4 0421... they are all at version 21. There is, however, a huge difference between a RB4 0321 and a RB4 0518. The one ending in 18 has out of date software in it and needs to be flash-updated.
Some general comments and cautions related to instrument cluster software flash upgrades:
*1)* You MUST have a battery maintainer hooked up to the car when you are doing the software flash upgrade. If the voltage drops during the flash upgrade, kiss your cluster goodbye - it is the same concept as having a laptop battery go dead during a BIOS update.
*2)* You cannot flash from a version below 18 *directly *to a version above 18. You have to flash up to 18 first, then once that procedure is complete, flash up to the current version. I think the current version is 21, but it is always possible it may have incremented in the recent past.
*3)* If your dealer is feeling a bit insecure about doing the flash update themselves (using a flash update CD in a VAS 5052), just suggest that they call the national VW technician service center and have the flash update carried out via internet by the experts at the national service center. This is the practice that is followed in the USA - it is less of a headache for VW in Auburn Hills to do the instrument cluster upgrades over the internet than it is to try and train 400 different technicians across the country to do the upgrade. See this post for a description of the upgrade by internet process: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24)
*4)* If you flash-update from a CD in a 5052 diagnostic scan tool, the CD is smart enough to deal with any issues that may arise as a result of different generation numbers. In other words, you could have three Phaetons in the shop, 0312, 0412 and 0512, and use the same CD to update all three of them.
Some general comments and cautions related to instrument cluster replacements:
*1)* Order the new cluster by VIN number.
*2)* When it arrives, visually check to make sure that the highest speed shown on the speedometer face and the redline shown on the tachometer face are correct for the vehicle. There are a zillion different combinations possible - the only difference is the paint on the dials, but obviously you want to have the paint in the correct places.
*3)* Visually check to be sure that the units of measurement for oil and coolant temperature are appropriate to the country of operation.
*4)* Remember that when a new cluster with 00000 miles/kilometers showing on the odometer is being adapted to match the true distance the car has been driven, the technician can only work in kilometers! In other words, the value that the tech inputs must be expressed in kilometers, even if the paint on the dial face reads in miles. So, for your country (and for America), if the car has 10,000 MILES on it, and you want to adapt a new cluster to read 10,000 MILES, you have to convert the miles to kilometers (10,000 x 1.609344 = 16, 093 kilometers), then enter '1609' into the diagnostic scan tool as the distance to be saved. (the last digit, tens, is disregarded). Later on, after all the work is done, the customer can change the units of measure back to miles by pressing the buttons on the center console, and the new cluster will show 10,000 miles.
*5)* You don't get a second chance if you screw up on item 4. See this post: Odometer rolled back!
Regards,
Michael


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

The car's going back in on Monday - I've forwarded all the info to the tech directly and have also asked him for the diagnostic catalogue of all hardware and software in the vehicle. I will advise on the cars return, due Tuesday!
Thank you!!


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Michael,
Following on from this topic, my car has been held in the garage awaiting (still) a response from the "VW technical team at head office". I have the print out form the test you told me to get ahold of. I shall post it now. The technician can fin d no reason for my message about the wheel heating
What do you think?


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

I have typed this in its entirity (long task) from a fax into a Word document as my scanner is not behaving) I can email it as an attachment if the formatting has been killed by the forum setup.
Diagnostic log
VAS 5051B Diagnostic log 05.02.2007 16:57
Workshop code: Version:
88194 210 00158 Base V10.01.00 26/06/2006
Volkswagen V10.74.00 09/01/2007
Dealership identifyer: License plate:
Wayside St Albans HBZ3
Vehicle Identification Number (VIN):

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Vehicle
Marque: Volkswagen
Type: 3D – Paheton 2003 >
Model year: 2003 (3)
Body Version: Sedan
Engine code: AYT 3.2 L 177Kw
Diagnostic time expenditure (TU):	19
Event memory 1:
Motronic Engine Management System
022906032BN
MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G
Coding 33
Dealer number 01065
--
0009
0 Fault(s) detected

5-speed Automatic Transmission 01V
3D0927156M
AG5 01V 3.214V RdW
Coding 103
Dealer number 00000
0609
0 Fault(s) detected
ABS/EDL/ASR/ESP – Bosch 5.7
3D0614517AF
ESP 5.7 front H24
Coding 8597
Dealer number 0158
0043
0 Fault(s) detected
Access and start authorization basic quipment
3D0909135F
Kessey
Coding 232
Dealer number 01065
5WK47021
6120
XXXXXXXXXXX

Elv
Dealer nymber 00000
XXXX
0 Fult(s) detected
Seat adjustment, passenger side
3D0959759B
Sitzmemory D1BF
Coding 3
Dealer number 01065
1408
0 Fault(s) detected
Front Information Display Control Head
3D0035007PX
ZAB COCKPIT
Coding 400145
Dealer number 00158
0223
0 Fault(s) detected
Climatronic
3D0907040H
Climatronic D1
Coding 1
Dealer number 00352
2021
0 Fault(s) detected
Vehicle Electrical System Control Module
3D0937049E
STG Bordnetz
Coding 3
Dealer number 0158
4501
0 Fault(s) detected
Airbag
3D0909601A
Airbag 8.4E
Coding 341705
Dealer number 01065
0506
0 Fault(s) detected
Steering column electronics
3D0953549B

Lenks?ulenmodul
Coding 32
Dealer number 00158
3301
0 Fault(s) detected
Instrument cluster
3D0920981D
KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8
Coding 31411
Dealer number 00158
0421
0 Fault(s) detected
Diagnostic interface for drivetrain data-bus
6N0909901
Gateway K<>CAN
Coding 6
Dealer number 00158
0101
0 Fault(s) detected
Immobilizer
3D0909135F
Kessy
Coding 232
Dealer number 01065
5WK47021
6120
XXXXXXXXXXX
ELV
Dealer number 00000
XXXX
0 Fault(s) detected
Light control left
3D0909157
EVG GDL+AutoLWR(I)
Coding 1
Dealer number 01065
X012
0 Fault(s) detected
Level control system
3D0907553A
LUFTFDR.-CDC-3C1V0
Coding 15500
Dealer number 01065

1090
0 Fault(s) detected
Seat adjustment, driver side
2D0959760B
Sitzmemory D1 F
Coding 4
Dealer memory 00352
1408
0 Fault(s) detected
Navigation
3D0919887E
NAVIGATION
Coding 400000
Dealer number 00158
0168
0 Fault(s) detected
Roof electronics
3D0907135B
Dachmodul
Coding 62
Dealer number 01065
0605
0 Fault(s) detected
Light control right
3D0909158
EVG GDL+AutoLWR®
Ciodung 1
Delaer 1
Dealer number 01065
X012
0 Fault(s) detected
Convenience control with interior monitoring
3D0959933E
2A HSG
Coding 32
Dealer number 00158
3211
3D2959701D
Tuersteuergeraet FX
Dealer number 00000
0104
3D2959702D

Tuersteuergeraet BF
Dealer number 00000
0104
3D0959703D
Tuersteuergeraet HL
Dealer number 00000
0104
3D0959704D
Tuersteuergeraet HR
Dealer number 00000
0104
7L0907719
Neigungssensor
Dealer number 00000
0018
0 Fault(s) detected
Digit5al Sound Package (DSP) 8 channel
3D0035465A
08K-AUDIOVERST
Dealer number 00000
0112
0 Fault(s) detected
Wiper electronics (partial information)
3D2955120
Front Wiper
Dealer number 00000
3000
0 Fault(s) detected
Battery regulation
3D0915181C
Batteriemanagement
Dealer management
Dealer number 00000
2700
0 Fault(s) detected
Steps completed:
No.	Mask / Test Name / Function / Test stop Result
1.	Diagnostic Start 05.02.2007 16:51
2.	Vehicle Identification
3.	Vehicle System Test

4.	Vehicle system test completed 1
5.	Function Test
6.	Function Test 1:SYS01________1_1204_11_GWK_Hinwels OK
7.	Function Test
8.	Function Test 2: SYS24_3D__XXX_1_0306_11_HST_Aktivitaeten X
9.	Fault Memory Contents
10.	Complaint Report
Function Test 1: SYS01	1 1204 11 GWK Hinweis
Test Step / Action Outputs Result
Test Step : Information	YZ Note: TO charge fot he performed repairs under
Signal warranty, it is mandatory to correctly enter the job number
And to send the diagnostic protocol online.
If there is no diagnostic protocol, we reserve the right to
Refuse the warranty request.
Function Test OK
Function Test 2: SYS24_3D_XXX_1_0306)11)HST_Activataeten
Test Step / Action Outputs Result
Test Step: Please wait . . .
Diagnosis OK
OKAY
Function Test X




_Modified by chrishabberley at 6:02 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Ask them to fit a heated steering wheel


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (plastech)*

Its like a traditional Christmas card, here in London this morning!
My fault remains showing, "STRNG WHEEL HTNG OFF". 
I suggested they just fit a wheel with heating, they tell me "its not that simple" - I'm sure it is really! 
Can one tell by the Diagnostic check whehter it is showing a heated wheel present or not? Some kind of flag setting..


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Chris:
I have embedded my comments below. Your car was not built with steering wheel heating, and the controller is properly coded to indicate that steering wheel heating is not installed. Have the aforementioned campaigns been completed? I am perplexed to see that the central comfort controller still has an E suffix.

3D – Phaeton 2003 
Engine 3.2 L 177Kw
WVWZZZ3DZ38004940
Motronic Engine Management System
022906032BN
MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G
Coding 33
5-speed Automatic Transmission 01V
3D0927156M
AG5 01V 3.214V RdW
Coding 103
0609
ABS/EDL/ASR/ESP – Bosch 5.7
3D0614517AF
ESP 5.7 front H24 I see you are front wheel drive only.
Coding 8597
0043
Access and start authorization basic quipment
3D0909135F
Kessey
Coding 232
6120 This is an older module - check to see if Campaign 97J9, Criteria 04 applies. It may or may not, depending on the option fitment in your vehicle. If the campaign does not apply and the car works, fine, no problem.
Seat adjustment, passenger side
3D0959759B
Sitzmemory D1BF
Coding 3
1408
Front Information Display Control Head
3D0035007PX
ZAB COCKPIT
Coding 400145 
0223 This is quite recent software and is properly matched with the navigation controller.
Climatronic
3D0907040H
Climatronic D1
Coding 1
2021 This is a new controller (last 18 months).
Vehicle Electrical System Control Module
3D0937049E
STG Bordnetz
Coding 3
4501
Airbag
3D0909601A
Airbag 8.4E
Coding 341705
0506
Steering column electronics
3D0953549B
Coding 32 No steering wheel heat installed.
3301
Instrument cluster
3D0920981D
KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8
Coding 31411 No low washer fluid warning - will the car support this? Seatbelt chime still on?
0421 Fully up to date.
Diagnostic interface for drivetrain data-bus
6N0909901
Gateway K<>CAN
Coding 6
0101
Immobilizer
3D0909135F
Kessy
Coding 232
Dealer number 01065
6120
Light control left
3D0909157
EVG GDL+AutoLWR(I)
Coding 1
X012
Level control system
3D0907553A
LUFTFDR.-CDC-3C1V0
Coding 15500
1090
Seat adjustment, driver side
2D0959760B
Sitzmemory D1 F
Coding 4
1408
Navigation
3D0919887E This is a new controller.
NAVIGATION
Coding 400000
0168 This is quite software recent and is properly matched with the Front Display.
Roof electronics
3D0907135B
Dachmodul
Coding 62
0605
Light control right
3D0909158
EVG GDL+AutoLWR
Coding 1
X012
Convenience control with interior monitoring
3D0959933E This is an older module - check to see if Campaign 97J9, Criteria 12 applies. I believe it mandates replacement with a controller that has an 'F' suffix'.
2A HSG
Coding 32
3211 
Digital Sound Package (DSP) 8 channel
3D0035465A
08K-AUDIOVERST
0112
Wiper electronics (partial information)
3D2955120
Front Wiper
3000
Battery regulation
3D0915181C This is fine, it's not an A or B.
Batteriemanagement
2700


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Instrument cluster
3D0920981D
KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8
Coding 31411 No low washer fluid warning - will the car support this? Seatbelt chime still on?


That's odd - do I really not have low fluid warning? It's never showed as I regular top up. If a small basic car has this, surely all Phaeton (Phaetonae - plural?) have.
I once asked the tech if he'd be able to switch off the chime and he didn't appear comfortable making any alterations. Maybe I should invest in VAG-COM. But a few hundred 'quid' just to switch this off may be overkill!
I can't remember which but in response to my query of 97J9 and 66C4, he told me that one had been carried out and the other was not applicable. I trusted the answer so didn't make a mental note to remember which was which!









And yes, I think I am the sole owner in the universe of a poor-man's FWD Phaeton. That's Front as opposed to 4!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

The low fluid warning can be turned on or turned off via software. It appears that your low fluid warning has been turned off.
Michael


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Dont' worry your not the only one.
I'm sure one of the guys at the UK GTG in September had a Front Wheel Drive car. I checked the photo but couldn't work out which one








FootSore


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (FootSore)*

Yeah Yeah...
When I grow up, I want a proper Phaeton.
I.e. not a little 6 cylinder front wheel drive pretend one!
My old Jag had few toys, but with V8 Rear wheel drive felt more "wholesome"!


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

The car's going back again next week. Apparently VW tech have emailed "some new code" to the technician at my dealer. They say as its a new dash-pod, it needs replacement software...
(Heated Wheel Error Message)


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Final update on this one.
The car was returned by the dealer (they always deliver to my home, almost one hour's drive from the garage - excellent service) after its third visit to fix the Heated Wheel message fault. And I now, no longer have the error message.
I emailed the Customer Service Manager (who is great, by the way) asking for the cause of the problem and here's my reply. Michael, I'm sure you'll smile: Also, what is a "new code"?

*Dear Chris
Dave says, why don't you ask your friend in Canada if he knows the answer??
- only joking.
Seriously, it was a coding issue, VW Technical sent a new code for new to
old versions as your dash pod is a newer version.
Kind regards
Karen*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

*Archival Note:*
Related discussions on the topic of controller hardware and software versions:
Various Upgrades
Electrical Problems - Includes TB 27-06-02, RVU (Campaign OH)
TB: Distortion in the Display Unit in the Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24)
My buttons don't match my screen functions...


----------

